# Drywall Pricing & Lightweight vs. Standard Board



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a friend in the UK and we were discussing the pricing on drywall (gypsum) board over the past 10 years. Figured I would ask those who purchase on a regular basis what you have seen in terms of pricing per sq. ft. for the board alone over the past 10 years.

Also, is lightweight board now preferred in the US? Appears that it is not well liked or widely used in the UK.

Any feedback is appreciated!!!!

Level 5


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, boy... Fuse is lit and......
......


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Level5 said:


> Have a friend in the UK and we were discussing the pricing on drywall (gypsum) board over the past 10 years. Figured I would ask those who purchase on a regular basis what you have seen in terms of pricing per sq. ft. for the board alone over the past 10 years.
> 
> Also, is lightweight board now preferred in the US? Appears that it is not well liked or widely used in the UK.
> 
> ...


Light weight board is garbage IMO. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE PRICES OF BOARD WERE 10 YEARS AGO.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Boom!!!!!


----------

